# 3 Forms of Unity Scripture References



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I am looking for a resource that shows all the scripture references contained in the Three Forms of Unity listed in "canological" order. Does anyone here know of anything in print or online?


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 20, 2006)

The Protestant Reformed Churches are almost ready to issue a study edition of the creeds, which would, I believe, include all the Scripture references long hand.

I also have a Dutch concordance of the 3 forms of unity, which have all the Scripture references.


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 20, 2006)

Apparently, they are now available here:

Protestant Reformed Seminary 
4949 Ivanrest, S.W. 
Grandville, MI 49418 
Phone: (616) 531-1490 
Fax: (616) 531-3033 

Brief description:

*The Confessions and Church Order of the Protestant Reformed Churches*. The Catechism Book Committee has been working on this book for many years. It is a study edition of our creeds and liturgical forms. Scripture references used in the Creeds are written out as footnotes and extensive indexes have been made for the Creeds and the liturgical forms. At just $9.00


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 20, 2006)

That is great! Thanks Bert


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

BertMulder said:


> Apparently, they are now available here:
> 
> Protestant Reformed Seminary
> 4949 Ivanrest, S.W.
> ...




Hi Bert,

Where did you get this information including the description?

Is there a site that I can view?


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 21, 2006)

Chris, I simply knew about it as our pastor has ordered us copies. This information i clipped and pasted from the bulletin of one of our churches, available here:

http://www.prca.org/current/Bulletins/peace.htm

You will have to access this by saterday, as they may change to the new bulletin by this day.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 21, 2006)

ok thank you


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 2, 2007)

The Confessions and the Church Order of the Protestant Reformed Churches. Published by the Protestant Reformed Churches in America, 431 pp. (hardcover). $9.00. [Reviewed by Prof. Russell Dykstra.] (The book may be ordered from the Protestant Reformed Churches in America, 4949 Ivanrest Ave., Grandville, MI 49418 U.S.A. E-mail: [email protected].) 

The long anticipated study edition of the confessions and church order is off the press and now available. This is a significant and valuable book for those who love and honor the Reformed confessions, the Reformed liturgical forms, and the church order of Dordt. 

The preface of the book recounts the history of its coming into existence. Back in 1995, the synod of the PRC “went on record as favoring” the concept of a study edition of the confessions. Various subsequent synods decided on the content until in 2005, the synod gave final approval. 

This book gives evidence of a tremendous amount of work—good work—by the catechism committee, Mr. Fred Hanko, and still others who assisted in the formatting of the book (some of this latter work I witnessed taking place at the computer of Mrs. Don Doezema). The result of this careful work is a fine product. 

The book contains the three main creeds of the Reformed churches of the Netherlands tradition—the Heidelberg Catechism, the Belgic Confession, and the Canons of Dordrecht—commonly called the Three Forms of Unity. It also includes the ancient creeds (Apostles, Nicene, Athanasian, and Chalcedon). Each of these seven creeds has its own introduction, briefly explaining the history and significance of the creed. 

Also included in the book are liturgical forms largely formulated by the Reformed churches in the Netherlands (most of them in the Reformation era). The Protestant Reformed Churches still utilize these forms with only minor adaptations. Included are such forms (ten in all) as the Form for the Administration of Baptism, the Lord’s Supper form, and various ordination forms, plus two more—the document entitled “Consolation of the Sick,” and the “Formula of Subscription.” 

Additionally, this study edition includes the Church Order used by the PRC (with an index), and the Declaration of Principles. 

Thus this book brings together the documents found in the back of the Psalter and the “green Church Order book” used in the PRC. That combination all by itself would make it a valuable book. 

However, it is the painstaking work of indexing that gives the book its major, significant value as a study edition of the creeds. The confessions have four different kinds of indices. The first is a harmony of the Three Forms, useful for determining, for instance, that the doctrine of Lord’s Day 16, Q. & A. 44 (Christ’s descent into hell) is also discussed in the Belgic Confession Article 21 and in the Canons, Head II, Articles 2-4. 

The second is a doctrine index (which includes the ancient creeds and the Three Forms, as do the next two indices) divided according to the Reformed systemization of doctrine, namely, six divisions (called loci)—Theology, Anthropology, etc. Very useful. 

The third index to the creeds is a rather complete (forty-five page) word index. From this one can quickly learn where in these confessions the concept “children” is discussed, or “works,” or “free will,” and many others. 

The fourth index to the creeds is a Scripture index listing where in the creeds various texts are quoted, expounded, or used as proofs for particular doctrines. It could be noted that the proof texts of the three Reformed creeds are given in full in footnotes to the creeds themselves. 

It is an impressive work. But there is more. 

There are three indices to the liturgical forms—a doctrinal index, a word index (thirty-five pages), and a Scripture index as well. 

The only document not indexed is the Declaration of Principles, probably because it is not a creed. 

The one concern I have is with the Scripture references attached to the various articles of the Belgic Confession. A significant matter is whether the texts are valid as proof texts for the articles to which they are attached. That in turn depends on whether or not the Reformed church adopted these texts in the past. The Synod of Dordt adopted the Three Forms, including the Belgic Confession. However, solid evidence exists that while the Synod adopted the Heidelberg Catechism with proof texts, it deliberately adopted the Belgic Confession without Scripture references.* For this reason there is no agreed-upon body of Scripture references to the Confession. For the most part, the references in the study edition seem to be accurate. However, Psalm 33:17 (An horse is a vain thing for safety: neither shall he deliver any by his great strength.) is given as a reference to the truth that the Spirit proceeds from the Father, obviously an incorrect reference. There may be others. I suggest that the Catechism Book Committee study this further, at the least to clarify the status of the Scripture references in future editions. 

Doubtless there will be mistakes found, typos identified, etc, but this copy has no obvious mistakes that I could find. 

This hardcover study edition is a real bargain—available for cost—at $9. The binding is of excellent quality. It is also attractive. 

But for all that, it is worthless unless it is used in harmony with its purpose—a study edition of the confessions. Teens, parents, grandparents, officebearers—all of us can profit from the diligent use of it. Consistories may well want to obtain a supply of the books, for easy examination and purchase by members of their congregations. The Reformed confessions are a precious heritage, but are too often neglected. There is great personal, spiritual profit in reading and studying these documents. With publication of this study edition, access to the content of the creeds became easier. Let’s study! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Gootjes, Nicholas H. “Problems with Proof Texts,” Calvin Theological Journal, 36, no. 2 (Nov., 2001), pp. 372-378.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 2, 2007)

Ordered  

Thank you!


----------

